# Best 'other organ' to start with



## OldGnarlHead

Sorry for being MIA, just moved to Lansing and we just got our internet figured out. 
So we've finally got Cricket 100% reliably on liver and we were wondering what the best other organ was to start with. We have beef kidney and pancreas at our disposal at the moment, but we are making another RMF purchase soon so we are open to buying other organs to start with.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Liver and kidney are probably the best two, any others you can get ahold of are bonuses.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Cool! I don't know if the nutrient density thing follows organs as well, would beef be a bad one to start off on? I got some rabbit kidneys from RFM as I thought that might be a lean place to start off.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Beef liver would be fine. All organs are nutrient rich, so go easy in the beginning with any of them.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Yep. We go suuuuper slowly around here... Will update on progress


----------



## marklaker

My research/reading suggests liver is the most nutritious of the organs, but some advise caution and recommend it constitute only 5% of the organ diet because it contains large amounts of Vitamin A that can be stored in the body with deleterious effects. Unfortunately, that's the only organ I can get my hands on locally so I ordered beef spleen and pancreas online from a pet food provider. I recall seeing beef kidneys in the store when I was a kid, but it's nowhere to be found in these parts.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Yup, we only feed 5% liver. We special order all of the things we can't find locally, too. I ordered a bunch of organ bits. Our thinking is that she doesn't have to be on 5% all one other organ (like all kidney) but that we could feed a few grams of this, few grams of that, and be good on variety that way..


----------

